# AMT 12" Planer-Help/Advice



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I was given an AMT 12" Planer. I've never owned or touched a planer before and now I get to clean this one up and give it a go. So far I have not been able to find any literature online for it so I'm flying blind. I'm guessing I will be replacing the blades after I get everything cleaned up. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated or direction to a link with tips. I'll try to put a picture up tonight of it. Thanks.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

*Planer Help*

OK, so I've started tearing into my newish planer. What are suggestions to removing old caked on sawdust? Should I use a scotch brite pad and WD 40 or Rem Oil? Is there another chemical that would help loosen it up? Is Rem Oil suitable lubricant for tools?


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*keep it clean...*

try this...:yes:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18197&filter=blade cleaner

...then, heres a video of it being used (exactly 4:00 minutes into the video [whole video is pretty cool])...

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-28-when-the-dust-settles/

hope this helps!


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Oven cleaner, Simple Green or Proforce


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pgambone (Jun 9, 2016)

*manual*

I have a manual for 12" planer AMT I can send you a copy. I'm trying to locate some belts for it. They had a place in Royersford Pa. no longer [email protected]


----------



## Paul Welch (May 1, 2019)

pgambone can you send me a link to download the manual for the 12" AMT Planer?


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

pgambone said:


> I have a manual for 12" planer AMT I can send you a copy. I'm trying to locate some belts for it. They had a place in Royersford Pa. no longer [email protected]


There are so many types of belts available that it is a rare one that can't be matched by a belt supply. I would guess a company like AMT that made rather basic tools did not order custom belts. There are V, cogged, ribbed and toothed belts out there in many sizes. What was the original like?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

